# Is it okay that my Betta dosen't eat his food and instead he eats tropical fish food?



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Is it okay that my Betta dosen't eat his food and instead he eats tropical fish food?I try to feed him betta pellets but he steals the platies food.:-?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bettas are tropical fish so its fine its really good so switch his food up in the am feed pellets in the pm feed flake food or in am feed brine shrimp and feed freeze dried blood worms is always good to change it you wouldnt want to eat patatos everyday for your whole life i give mine all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I would love to eat potatos my whole life.=9


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> I would love to eat potatos my whole life.=9


LOL you no what i mean... It would get old real fast lol.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL!I love potatos and thanks Ill try to keep it changing!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

You dont have to change it a lot i just notice it bring's out there color when there not just eatting the same thing everyday there happy and healthy so they look pretty for you.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

=D


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I personally think it depends. Check the ingredients of your fish food, the first ingredient needs to be some sort of fish or shrimp meal, or something like that, if it isn't, your betta won't get the protien he needs.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

If he's eating it I'm sure it's not harming him  You eat mexican or chinese food sometimes don't you XD


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!Today I feed him a betta pellet and a tropical fish flake.


----------



## Kassidy47 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol I have this same problem. He eats all his food then eats 90 percent of the platies food. The platies are to afraid of him to go up and eat until he is done.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Are they in the same tank and if so how big is it ? Its not a good idea that he is eating his and their food too, overfeeding is never good ! Just be sure your Betta doesnt get bloated from eating to much that can be a problem from eating to much, Their tummies are very small like the size of their eye.


----------



## Kassidy47 (Jul 24, 2012)

No act


----------

